
The speakers’ circuit is where original thinkers go to die - jeffreyrogers
https://www.ft.com/content/0380eb28-1c17-11e8-aaca-4574d7dabfb6?segmentid=acee4131-99c2-09d3-a635-873e61754ec6
======
TailorJones
[https://outline.com/A23jTv](https://outline.com/A23jTv)

